# Elliott non risponde a Maldini. Linea non cambia con Redbird.



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
Maldini è stato informato del cambio di proprietà in corso e ha fatto sapere internamente di voler parlare del proprio contratto e del futuro con i nuovi proprietari. Ma voleva essere coinvolto maggiormente nella trattativa con Cardinale.

Per quel che riguarda la linea societaria, la "disponibilità" e il "salto di qualità" chiesti da Maldini, con Redbird non cambierà nulla, sarà gestione sostenibile.
Anche perché Elliott rimane in società.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali, che però sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> Maldini è stato informato del cambio di proprietà in corso e ha fatto sapere internamente di voler parlare del proprio contratto e del futuro con i nuovi proprietari. Ma voleva essere coinvolto maggiormente nella trattativa con Cardinale.
> ...


Non risponde, ma abbiamo una risposta


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali, che però sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> Maldini è stato informato del cambio di proprietà in corso e ha fatto sapere internamente di voler parlare del proprio contratto e del futuro con i nuovi proprietari. Ma voleva essere coinvolto maggiormente nella trattativa con Cardinale.
> ...


Abbiamo capito come andrà a finire. Maledetti.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali, che però sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> Maldini è stato informato del cambio di proprietà in corso e ha fatto sapere internamente di voler parlare del proprio contratto e del futuro con i nuovi proprietari. Ma voleva essere coinvolto maggiormente nella trattativa con Cardinale.
> ...


Credo sia il primo cambio societario nella storia del calcio che non porterà a nessun cambiamento.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


Praticamente se prima avevamo un apostolo ora ne avremo due.

Bellissimo.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Bisognerà organizzare una contestazione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2022)

Restatevene in America.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Il premio scudetto deve aver fatto saltare i piani sostenibili.
Filtra pezzenteria.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2022)

L’All In di Paolo non sembra andare nella giusta direzione, purtroppo.. 
ad ogni modo la vera svolta sarà lo stadio, è quella la partita da vincere e il più presto possibile al di là della proprietà e di tutto il resto.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

basta che non lo cacciano per un'intervista come Boban...


----------



## sottoli (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali, che però sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> Maldini è stato informato del cambio di proprietà in corso e ha fatto sapere internamente di voler parlare del proprio contratto e del futuro con i nuovi proprietari. Ma voleva essere coinvolto maggiormente nella trattativa con Cardinale.
> ...


Che poi non è che ci vogliano i fantatriliardi, oltre ai 3 nominati basterebbe rinnovare leao e prendere un'ala da 30 m, tra scudetto, Champions e utili vari non mi sembra che si chieda un'impresa. Puoi anche provare a metterci qualcosa di più per un Jesus e magari hai un ritorno economico perché a fine anno sei in semifinale e di nuovo campione d'Italia, e il giro di sponsor ti ripaga il doppio...non bisogna fare per forza gestioni distruttive alla conte o paratici


----------



## davidelynch (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


Vi verremo a prendere direttamente a casa Milan se succede quello che neanche voglio immaginare, siamo ovunque anche a casa vostra, basta farsi un giro nei vari Milan club sparsi per gli stati uniti, fate molta attenzione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Credo sia il primo cambio societario nella storia del calcio che non porterà a nessun cambiamento.


magari nessun cambiamento, qua si rischia di peggiorare la situazione


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...



Se si arriva al muro contro muro sarà pee forza addio a breve. Ci manca solo questo. Ma con l’Edilnord in Serie A bisogna aspettarsi di tutto come ripeto da anni


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


Mah. 

Sostenibile vuol dire tutto e niente. 

Botman-Sanches-Origi-Ala dx + più operazioni di contorno è un mercato sostenibile col bilancio di adesso. Non serve rompere di certo il salvadanaio per farlo. 

Se venisse ritenuto troppo costoso sarebbe una presa per il culo e da contestare seduta stante entrambi i fondi.


----------



## jacky (27 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> basta che non lo cacciano per un'intervista come Boban...


Lui si è esposto.
Non resterà per due panini e tre pizzette.
O tirano fuori la grana o andrà via.
Mi sembra chiaro il messaggio: sono qui per il Milan e non per far arricchire voi.
Ne uscirebbe benissimo


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


AmeriCani levatevi dal catso.

"Prendiamo questo, ha 104 dribbling a partita completati, nel database"
"Ma ha 42 anni e gioca in Angola"
"L'algoritmo ha parlato, prendetelo".


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> magari nessun cambiamento, qua si rischia di peggiorare la situazione


Nessun cambiamento sarebbe un peggioramento perché si passerebbe da un “progetto” euro zero ma portato avanti da una proprietà di passaggio a un “progetto” euro zero di una proprietà con un orizzonte temporale più lungo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Nessun cambiamento sarebbe un peggioramento perché si passerebbe da un “progetto” euro zero ma portato avanti da una proprietà di passaggio a un “progetto” euro zero di una proprietà con un orizzonte temporale più lungo.


nessun cambiamento si intende con maldini che continua a fare i matrimoni coi fichi secchi, invece il cambiamento potrebbe essere jerry cala che si mette a giocare a football manager col milan  libidine, doppia libidine, libidine coi fiocchi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2022)

Rimpiango Commisso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> AmeriCani levatevi dal catso.
> 
> "Prendiamo questo, ha *104* dribbling a partita completati, nel database"
> "Ma ha 42 anni e gioca in Angola"
> "L'algoritmo ha parlato, prendetelo".



104 è un numero uscito fuori casualmente oppure sospetti qualcosa nella probabile nuova proprietà ? 

Ribadisco comunque il mio pensiero di qualche settimana fa : questi sono solamente dei pezzenti assoluti,altro che "aspettiamo e vediamo cosa combinano",bisogna mettere subito in chiaro determinate cose,quindi qui Maldini ha fatto benissimo a fare questa esternazione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2022)

Un mercato sostenibile è un mercato Botman-Sanches-Origi-Cambiaso-Esterno destro. 
Non sarebbe affatto male.
Il problema è se si mettono in testa di spendere 20 milioni e prendere 3 sconosciuti modello Saele/Hauge


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

se Elliott vende a breve, non vedo come una nuova proprietà con una società non in affanno finanziario si possa presentare ai nuovi tifosi senza giocatori importanti
sarebbe la prima volta nel calcio forse...


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> nessun cambiamento si intende con maldini che continua a fare i matrimoni coi fichi secchi, invece il cambiamento potrebbe essere jerry cala che si mette a giocare a football manager col milan  libidine, doppia libidine, libidine coi fiocchi


Beh sì effettivamente questo sarebbe peggio.  
L’avevo mentalmente esclusa tra le opzioni, ma forse per una volta son stato troppo ottimista.


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2022)

Mi sto pentendo amaramente di aver fatto l'abbonamento.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> AmeriCani levatevi dal catso.
> 
> "Prendiamo questo, ha 104 dribbling a partita completati, nel database"
> "Ma ha 42 anni e gioca in Angola"
> "L'algoritmo ha parlato, prendetelo".


hanno il filtro impostato nel menu a tendina age < 18


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

ma quante cavolo di volte l'ho scritto che il prossimo anno il bilancio dovrà essere *zero spaccato*?
eccone la conferma.
maldini è incavolato perchè lo snobbano e lo trattano come un inferioree, non c'entra il grano.
ha ragione come ce l'aveva boban.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Mi sto pentendo amaramente di aver fatto l'abbonamento.


Non c'è il diritto di recesso?


----------



## Bataille (27 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Bisognerà organizzare una contestazione



Al cosiddetto "tifo organizzato" non interessa alcunché dei risultati sportivi. Sono un'organizzazione a delinquere come tante altre, si fregiano giusto del nome del Milan come brand.


----------



## Rickrossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un mercato sostenibile è un mercato Botman-Sanches-Origi-Cambiaso-Esterno destro.
> Non sarebbe affatto male.
> Il problema è se si mettono in testa di spendere 20 milioni e prendere 3 sconosciuti modello Saele/Hauge


Per me ci stiamo fasciando la testa prima del tempo come al solito.Questa intervista mi sa molto di pubblico avvertimento verso i nuovi proprietari ,niente di più.Penso che sia elliott che redbird sappiano che mandare via maldini in questo momento è da criminali.Io comunque questa pubblica sparata me la sarei risparmiata,servirà solo a creare divisioni e dubbi nei tifosi a soli 4 giorni dalla vittoria di uno scudetto che mancava da 11 anni.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> Sostenibile vuol dire tutto e niente.
> 
> ...


Quando Paolo parla di 3 innesti più Origi sono proprio quelli che ha pronti, Botman, Renato sanches e ala destra che evidentemente in società gli hanno bloccato in attesa della nuova società.

Lui ha pronti questi innesti, in società temporeggiano dando priorità ad altro, loro si accordano con altri, tra un mese la società chiede a Paolo di sostituire Kessie romagnoli ibra con un tozzo di pane e prendendo profili completamente diversi e improvvisati rispetto a quelli da lui selezionati e corteggiati per un anno intero, mettendolo sostanzialmente in un mare di M…A, perché poi arrivano i messias e giustamente anche il suo lavoro viene giudicato come mediocre. Ma il punto è che lui questi profili li ha, evidentemente anche a costi che lui ritiene in linea societaria, ma dalla società mettono la parte sportiva all’ultimo posto e rischiano di buttare a mare tutto.

Per questo la dichiarazione, è un modo per provare a smuovere la situazione e sbrigare Elliott ad affrontare la situazione e non perdere quei profili su cui ha lavorato un anno. Anche perché poi non è che se non arrivano Botman e Sanches arrivino gente migliore, più vai avanti e più dovrai fare compromessi rispetto a quanto chiesto dal mister.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 104 è un numero uscito fuori casualmente oppure sospetti qualcosa nella probabile nuova proprietà ?
> 
> Ribadisco comunque il mio pensiero di qualche settimana fa : questi sono solamente dei pezzenti assoluti,altro che "aspettiamo e vediamo cosa combinano",bisogna mettere subito in chiaro determinate cose,quindi qui Maldini ha fatto benissimo a fare questa esternazione.


Assolutamente casuale


----------



## overlord (27 Maggio 2022)

La bomba è esplosa e ormai è difficile mettere pezze con Elliot.
Se restano loro, purtroppo Paolo è fuori al 99% e in poco tempo si sgretola tutta l'area tecnica.
Con loro intendo non solo Elliot ma anche chi gli sta dietro (shhhh)
Quelli che stanno dietro ad Elliot (sshhhhh) vogliono ancora restare in minoranza per lucrare sul futuro stadio del bel giuoco intitolato a "Silvio dai belli capelli". Il nome del fondo "uccello dalla cappella rossa fumante" è perfetto per il fautore del bel giuoco.
Alla fine di tutto......Alhardi l'è minga un pirla.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


Propongo il ban immediato per chiunque *tenti *di prendere le difese di questi qua.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Propongo il ban immediato per chiunque *tenti *di prendere le difesi di questi qua.


Non hai tutti i torti. In momenti del genere bisognerebbe serrare i ranghi


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Per me ci stiamo fasciando la testa prima del tempo come al solito.Questa intervista mi sa molto di pubblico avvertimento verso i nuovi proprietari ,niente di più.Penso che sia elliott che redbird sappiano che mandare via maldini in questo momento è da criminali.Io comunque questa pubblica sparata me la sarei risparmiata,servirà solo a creare divisioni e dubbi nei tifosi a soli 4 giorni dalla vittoria di uno scudetto che mancava da 11 anni.


Se il progetto è quello della “media company” non sarebbe il massimo cacciare l’icona della squadra che ha anche vinto uno scudetto da dirigente. Ma per liberarsi di una persona non è necessario cacciarla, basta metterlo nelle condizioni di prendere le distanze e dire “noi lo volevamo, ma lui…”.

In ogni caso, non c’è nessuna divisione tra noi tifosi. Si fanno solo chiacchiere in libertà sulla base delle voci che girano. L’avere idee diverse non significa essere divisi. Noi siamo tutti uniti dalla passione per il Milan. Poi uno può reputare Gazidis un genio o meno, Elliott un’ottima proprietà o meno, Redbird una grande svolta o meno, ma non cambia che tutti vogliamo un Milan competitivo e che, in caso di successo, saremmo tutti felici in egual modo.


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Quando Paolo parla di 3 innesti più Origi sono proprio quelli che ha pronti, Botman, Renato sanches e ala destra che evidentemente in società gli hanno bloccato in attesa della nuova società.
> 
> Lui ha pronti questi innesti, in società temporeggiano dando priorità ad altro, loro si accordano con altri, tra un mese la società chiede a Paolo di sostituire Kessie romagnoli ibra con un tozzo di pane e prendendo profili completamente diversi e improvvisati rispetto a quelli da lui selezionati e corteggiati per un anno intero, mettendolo sostanzialmente in un mare di M…A, perché poi arrivano i messias e giustamente anche il suo lavoro viene giudicato come mediocre. Ma il punto è che lui questi profili li ha, evidentemente anche a costi che lui ritiene in linea societaria, ma dalla società mettono la parte sportiva all’ultimo posto e rischiano di buttare a mare tutto.
> 
> Per questo la dichiarazione, è un modo per provare a smuovere la situazione e sbrigare Elliott ad affrontare la situazione e non perdere quei profili su cui ha lavorato un anno. Anche perché poi non è che se non arrivano Botman e Sanches arrivino gente migliore, più vai avanti e più dovrai fare compromessi rispetto a quanto chiesto dal mister.


Un attimo però.

Un conto è il budget, un altro è il timing.

Che il timing della cessione sia disastroso per il mercato siamo tutti d'accordo.

Ma il punto cruciale è se RedBird ed Elliott sono d'accordo nel fare quel mercato lì.

Se sono d'accordo allora che muovano il culo in fretta per far finalizzare le trattative.

Se invece pensano che la rosa sia a posto così perché tanto l'obiettivo è semplicemente galleggiare nelle prime quattro per i prossimi 10 anni con il pareggio di bilancio in attesa dello Stadio allora devono andare a f....


----------



## mandraghe (27 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> AmeriCani levatevi dal catso.
> 
> "Prendiamo questo, ha 104 dribbling a partita completati, nel database"
> "Ma ha 42 anni e gioca in Angola"
> "L'algoritmo ha parlato, prendetelo".



Immagino Massara che si presenta da Jerry Gallo (cit. Mio cugino Vincenzo) con questi parole: "l'algoritmo indica questo giocatore che ha fatto 62 gol e 19 assist in 67 gare di campionato e 23 gol e 3 assist in 19 partite di champions, inoltre è un 2000"

Jerry Gallo tutto bagnato "good, good, questo bello giocatore per noi, c'mon voi andate comprare questi fenomeno"

Massara: "ehm, si chiama Haaland e prende 50 mln all'anno, netti."

Jerry Gallo (con tic gallianesco): "bye, bye, arivedierci, arivedierci"


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Per me ci stiamo fasciando la testa prima del tempo come al solito.Questa intervista mi sa molto di pubblico avvertimento verso i nuovi proprietari ,niente di più.Penso che sia elliott che redbird sappiano che mandare via maldini in questo momento è da criminali.Io comunque questa pubblica sparata me la sarei risparmiata,servirà solo a creare divisioni e dubbi nei tifosi a soli 4 giorni dalla vittoria di uno scudetto che mancava da 11 anni.


Non c'è solo l'ipotesi che lo caccino.

Se capisce che l'antifona è la solita, va via lui.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Io mica sono tanto d'accordo che itre innesti che intende Maldini siano i vari Botman e Renato Sanches. Cioè questi due sono semplicemente i sostituti di Romagnoli e Kessie, che devono arrivare comunque fosse anche Lotito il proprietario del Milan. Ed è tutto da verificare che siano un miglioramento... Quindi quando Maldini parla di salto di qualità penso gli innesti siano altri due o tre rispetto ai semplici sostituti dei partenti.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io mica sono tanto d'accordo che itre innesti che intende Maldini siano i vari Botman e Renato Sanches. Cioè questi due sono semplicemente i sostituti di Romagnoli e Kessie, che devono arrivare comunque fosse anche Lotito il proprietario del Milan. Ed è tutto da verificare che siano un miglioramento... Quindi quando Maldini parla di salto di qualità penso gli innesti siano altri due o tre rispetto ai semplici sostituti dei partenti.


Gli innesti che intende lui sono Origi, un'ala destra e un altro jolly, quando si parla tipo di De Ketalaere e robe simili, che aggiungono e non sostituiscono come i sostituti di quei due che vanno per l'appunto.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

I dubbi di Maldini sono quelli di tutti i tifosi, parliamoci chiaro.
Con la differenza che lui è dentro e ne sa come e meno di noi.


Al 27 maggio non sa se il suo contratto verrà rinnovato, non sa per quale proprietà lavorerà, se lavorerà, non conosce i piani societari e non conosce i tempi.

Il tutto in mezzo a un mercato che avrebbe dovuto portare a chiudere affari già programmati mesi fa.

Non scordiamo infatti che leao avrebbe potuto e dovuto firmare un rinnovo già concordato , origi lunedì dovrebbe fare le visite mediche, Botman andava definito come acquisto.

Il rischio invece è che salta tutto in una estate calcistica breve e anomala.

Non scordiamo infatti che la stagione iniza a metà agosto praticamente e per novembre , prima dell'inizio del mondiale, sarà già finita la prima fase dei gironi della champions.

Elliott ha scelto il periodo peggiore per trattare ma il migliore per lui per risparmiare.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2022)

certo che Paolo adesso deve portare avanti quello che ha detto in questa intervista però..perchè tutti lo apprezziamo (quantomeno io) perchè mi sento rappresentato in pieno da quello che dice..non sarebbe il massimo se invece poi rinnovasse e si facesse andare bene una situazione stagnante

non è un attacco eh anzi..è solo per dire che si è esposto parecchio ecco..


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io mica sono tanto d'accordo che itre innesti che intende Maldini siano i vari Botman e Renato Sanches. Cioè questi due sono semplicemente i sostituti di Romagnoli e Kessie, che devono arrivare comunque fosse anche Lotito il proprietario del Milan. Ed è tutto da verificare che siano un miglioramento... Quindi quando Maldini parla di salto di qualità penso gli innesti siano altri due o tre rispetto ai semplici sostituti dei partenti.


Ma magari.. 
ma temo che esista anche l’ipotesi di “promuovere” Bennacer al posto di Kessie, con gli arrivi di Adli e Pobega dietro di lui e di rimpiazzare Romagnoli con il rientrante KJAER dando fiducia a KALULU titolare. 
se l’obiettivo è il 4 posto e andare in attivo di bilancio non sarei sorpreso da un tale scenario. Alla fine è sulla falsariga degli ultimi 12 mesi.

Mentre Maldini, come tutti noi, vorrebbe rinforzare la squadra. Per confermarsi in Italia ed elevarsi tra le prime 10 in Europa: Da qui I 50 milioni necessari per Botman e Sanches (sostituti per Paolo di Kessie e romagnoli, migliorandoci) più ala destra e un altro innesto livello champions dove siamo più scoperti in termini di qualità.

Questo è il mio timore. 
Che si accontentino senza investire chissà che di vivacchiare nei primi 4 posti in Italia con il bilancio sano, un po’ come fatto la scorsa estate dall Inter (che ha addirittura monetizzato dopo lo scudetto invece di rilanciare o non investire)


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


Questo articolo fa semplicemente vomitare, e lo ha scritto Furlani.

Detto questo fiducia, le cose si sistemeranno


----------



## lollo86 (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


Mi fa un po' ridere la frase "Eliot non risponde a Maldini". Veramente qualcuno pensa che la mattina ci sia chi porta ai Singer le interviste di Pioli, di Ibra o di Maldini...lavorando con fondi di investimento vi dico che a loro certe cose non le guardano...non gliene frega proprio. Guardano ai risultati manageriali che per una squadra di calcio sono sia sportivi che economici. 

Ciò detto, il modello di business di una squadra di calcio (ai livelli del Milan) è di difficile lettura per un fondo di investimento. Io sono convinto che ci sarà più spazio per investimenti e che sì, proprio per la particolarità del calcio (che non è il basket o il football americano) dovrebbero prevedere un extra budget. 

Grande stima per Paolo Maldini, persona libera e che ha a cuore il Milan.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Quindi giusto per capire,Elliott ha chiamato il corriere della sera per dire che non risponderà?oppure hanno visto che son passate 12 ore senza comunicati ufficiali e quindi Elliot non risponderà?io credo che quello che staranno facendo adesso è chiamare Paolo di persona se sono ancora Milano e spiegargli un po' di cose di quello che hanno intenzione di fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2022)

Per me questo sparata di Maldini vuol dire solo una cosa:

Voglio che mi venga riconosciuto potere sulla gestione della parte sportiva come parte tecnica ed economica.
Vuole sfruttare l’affetto dei tifosi per costringere la nuova proprietá ad ubbidire alle sue volontá.

É anche un indiretto attacco a Gazidis dal quale chiede di smarcarsi e di essere indipendente dal punto di vista decisionale.

Se il suo piano andasse a buon fine penso che vedremo maggiore incisivitá sul mercato.

La mia esperienza Peró dice che accogliere una nuova proprietá con degli aut aut “o come dico io oppure niente“, rendere la cosa pubblica allo scopo di sfruttare l’opinione pubblica per acquisire forza e diminuire quella della proprietá,alimentare una divisione dirigenziale non é mai un buon viatico per alimentare un rapporto sereno e proficuo.

Mi auguro che Cardinale, come giá fatto da Gazidis in passato, sia un buon “incassatore“, che sappia ingoiare il rospo e andare oltre una dichiarazione totalmente inopportuna da parte di Paolo e che possa riconciliarsi andando incontro alle sue richieste (che sono anche quelle di noi tifosi), costruendo (velocemente) assieme il Milan del futuro.

comunque questa volta Paolo non mi é piaciuto nei modi (anche se condivido la sostanza).


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


Io veramente non capisco, aiutatemi a capire.. sti qua hanno i soldi ma non li vogliono spendere, preferiscono farsi nemici i tifosi.. che senso ha?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

lollo86 ha scritto:


> Mi fa un po' ridere la frase "Eliot non risponde a Maldini". Veramente qualcuno pensa che la mattina ci sia chi porta ai Singer le interviste di Pioli, di Ibra o di Maldini...lavorando con fondi di investimento vi dico che a loro certe cose non le guardano...non gliene frega proprio. Guardano ai risultati manageriali che per una squadra di calcio sono sia sportivi che economici.
> 
> Ciò detto, il modello di business di una squadra di calcio (ai livelli del Milan) è di difficile lettura per un fondo di investimento. Io sono convinto che ci sarà più spazio per investimenti e che sì, proprio per la particolarità del calcio (che non è il basket o il football americano) dovrebbero prevedere un extra budget.
> 
> Grande stima per Paolo Maldini, persona libera e che ha a cuore il Milan.


Non fosse che boban a suo tempo l'hanno letto e per motivi simili è stato licenziato.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quindi giusto per capire,Elliott ha chiamato il corriere della sera per dire che non risponderà?oppure hanno visto che son passate 12 ore senza comunicati ufficiali e quindi Elliot non risponderà?io credo che quello che staranno facendo adesso è chiamare Paolo di persona se sono ancora Milano e spiegargli un po' di cose di quello che hanno intenzione di fare.


la risposta sarà di Furlani e gazosa. E' chiaro.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io veramente non capisco, aiutatemi a capire.. sti qua hanno i soldi ma non li vogliono spendere, preferiscono farsi nemici i tifosi.. che senso ha?


Il senso è che hanno timore a mettere oggi soldi nel Milan che non si possono riprendere da una cessione. 
Il Milan deve camminare con le proprie gambe per la proprietà. 

Il mercato di gennaio aveva già squarciato il velo ,per chi voleva vedere.

Budget: zero.


----------



## folletto (27 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me questo sparata di Maldini vuol dire solo una cosa:
> 
> Voglio che mi venga riconosciuto potere sulla gestione della parte sportiva come parte tecnica ed economica.
> Vuole sfruttare l’affetto dei tifosi per costringere la nuova proprietá ad ubbidire alle sue volontá.
> ...



Per me gli è partito l'embolo perché rischiano di saltare degli acquisti che praticamente erano già chiusi e per i quali lui aveva lavorato bene.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> la risposta sarà di Furlani e gazosa. E' chiaro.


Se davvero fosse così la prossima mossa di Paolo potrebbero essere le dimissioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma magari..
> ma temo che esista anche l’ipotesi di “promuovere” Bennacer al posto di Kessie, con gli arrivi di Adli e Pobega dietro di lui e di rimpiazzare Romagnoli con il rientrante KJAER dando fiducia a KALULU titolare.
> se l’obiettivo è il 4 posto e andare in attivo di bilancio non sarei sorpreso da un tale scenario. Alla fine è sulla falsariga degli ultimi 12 mesi.
> 
> ...


Penso che non cia sia alcun piano piano tecnico di dettaglio noto.
Escludo che Cardinale Abbia anche pensato, per un solo minuto, “prendo Sanches o promuovo Bennacer”?
Magari una volta delineato ci sará spazio per Nkunku é Nunez O per pinco e pallino.

Penso che i pensieri e le trattative siano attualmente su un piano completamente differente.
Ed é anche proprio uno dei punti che lamenta Paolo: “Siamo all’inizio del calciomercato, dovrei definire gli accordi giá presi, pianificare il futuro è quelli parlano tra di loro di media-company e di futuri ritorni, stadio e altri ammennicoli… Non é il momento!”
Adesso o al massimo entro una-due settimane é il momento di pianificare la parte tecnica ed il budget economico.

Quindi si prendano il tempo che vogliono ma che sia tizio o sia caio, qualcuno si sieda con loro gli rinnovi il contratto e gli metta a disposizione un budget. Se non lo fanno e perdono tempo cincischiando alla ricerca di accordi sulla percentuale di vendita delle merendine stanno giá creando un danno ad un ipotetico Milan con Maldini alla guida tecnica.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se davvero fosse così la prossima mossa di Paolo potrebbero essere le dimissioni.


non è necessario, tra 30 giorni gli scade il contratto, e voglio vedere cosa diranno i difensori elliottiani se si dovesse prolungare questa situazione di stallo oltre il 30 giugno.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è necessario, tra 30 giorni gli scade il contratto, e voglio vedere cosa diranno i difensori elliottiani se si dovesse prolungare questa situazione di stallo oltre il 30 giugno.


Tu dici che se dopo queste dichiarazioni non si facesse sentire nessuno per 1 settimana lui aspetterebbe il 30 Giugno?


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che non cia sia alcun piano piano tecnico di dettaglio noto.
> Escludo che Cardinale Abbia anche pensato, per un solo minuto, “prendo Sanches o promuovo Bennacer”?
> Magari una volta delineato ci sará spazio per Nkunku é Nunez O per pinco e pallino.
> 
> ...


Perfetto. 
Blocco all'operativita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il senso è che hanno timore a mettere oggi soldi nel Milan che non si possono riprendere da una cessione.
> Il Milan deve camminare con le proprie gambe per la proprietà.
> 
> Il mercato di gennaio aveva già squarciato il velo ,per chi voleva vedere.
> ...


Per me il “budget zero” aveva senso in previsione di una cessione (che in effetti era sul tavolo),


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me il “budget zero” aveva senso in previsione di una cessione (che in effetti era sul tavolo),


Maldini per fare mercato sarà costretto a vendere bene leao.
Modalità juve di moggi.

Sempre se non lo licenziano per giusta causa.


----------



## bmb (27 Maggio 2022)

Maldini ha tutte le ragioni del mondo. La rosa del prossimo anno deve essere già impostata, poi qualche trattativa può anche andare male ma devi avere già le idee chiare e muoverti prima degli altri. Se non sai nemmeno quale sarà il budget a disposizione come fai a portarti avanti col lavoro? Siamo già appesi da un mese e mezzo a questo cambio societario e non sappiamo se si concluderà tra 3 giorni, un mese o mai.


----------



## Nomaduk (27 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Bisognerà organizzare una contestazione


Già. Basterebbe 1/3 de tifosi che c'erano ai festeggiamenti.


----------



## sampapot (27 Maggio 2022)

gran merito di questo scudetto è dell'area tecnica (Maldini, Massara e Pioli)....abbiamo vinto con 2 punte anziane che si alternavano...fortunatamente Giroud è integro fisicamente, anche se un pò in là con l'età, e ha sfatato il tabù della "9" non come quantità di gol, ma come qualità....abbiamo un deficit in 2 zone (trequarti e ala destra)...se Maldini dovesse dimettersi, sarebbe una sconfitta...peggio che arrivare secondi...infatti verona e samp dopo l'exploit dello scudetto sono tornate nell'anonimato per sempre. Chi acquista il Milan deve impegnarsi a mettere a disposizione un budget per fare il salto di qualità, altrimenti tutto lo sforzo profuso sarebbe stato vano


----------



## gabri65 (27 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me questo sparata di Maldini vuol dire solo una cosa:
> 
> Voglio che mi venga riconosciuto potere sulla gestione della parte sportiva come parte tecnica ed economica.
> Vuole sfruttare l’affetto dei tifosi per costringere la nuova proprietá ad ubbidire alle sue volontá.
> ...



L'inopportunità delle parole di Paolo lasciamolo al politically corrected che ci sta massacrando gli orfanelli oltremodo.

Nemmeno a me piace che ci sia questo trambusto intorno al Milan.

Ma, Dio Santo, non se ne puole più di proprietà farlocche. La misura è colma. Nessun potente ha il diritto di manipolare il Milan secondo scopi che non siano quelli di far primeggiare questo club. Possedere l'AC Milan 1899 è una responsabilità cosciente che richiede una dedizione e un impegno adeguato. Un impegno verso una storia e verso un popolo di gente che vive con il sentimento e la passione. Andare contro a queste cose vuol dire danneggiare le persone a vantaggio del lucro personale, prendendo in giro quella cosa molto seria che è la sopravvivenza delle emozioni.

Questo invece è opportuno?

Per i giochetti mediatici e finanziari, si comprassero un'azienda cinematografica, una TV via cavo o una catena di bordelli. Adesso basta. E basta anche difenderli attaccando indirettamente Maldini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Maldini per fare mercato sarà costretto a vendere bene leao.
> Modalità juve di moggi.
> 
> Sempre se non lo licenziano per giusta causa.


Sono parole che si basano su poco piú di sensazioni, nessuna sa nulla di nulla.

Il,problema se vuoi é anche questo. Siamo al 27 di Maggio.


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'inopportunità delle parole di Paolo lasciamolo al politically corrected che ci sta massacrando gli orfanelli oltremodo.
> 
> Nemmeno a me piace che ci sia questo trambusto intorno al Milan.
> 
> ...


Che poi posso capire il realismo rassegnato perché alla fine noi non possiamo fare chissà cosa per cambiare la situazione. Ma addirittura esserne felici e auspicare continuità. Boooh.
Ci siam già dimenticati che se Sandrino non fosse stato un vero Cuore Rossonero sarebbe andato altrove? E senza Sandrino… “Il progetto”…


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono parole che si basano su poco piú di sensazioni, nessuna sa nulla di nulla.
> 
> Il,problema se vuoi é anche questo. Siamo al 27 di Maggio.


Esatto , il problema sono i tempi.
Perché la palla non si ferma.

Maldini avrebbe voluto una conferma a prescindere che non è arrivata, come non sono arrivate delucidazioni .

Capisco che i soldi che girano sono tanti e che gli stipendi a fine mese sono sempre arrivati ma non basta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'inopportunità delle parole di Paolo lasciamolo al politically corrected che ci sta massacrando gli orfanelli oltremodo.
> 
> Nemmeno a me piace che ci sia questo trambusto intorno al Milan.
> 
> ...


Ma qualcuno ha visto il piano programmatico della nuova proprietà?
L’ha vista all’opera per esprimere giá questi giudizi sommari?

Ha comprato il Milan cercando,o di debiti come i Glazer con lo UTD?

Al momento i giudizi sono totalmente inopportuni.

A meno che Investcorp non avesse degli accordi con Maldini e gli scocci cederli saltare (ma non credo).


----------



## Garrincha (27 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'inopportunità delle parole di Paolo lasciamolo al politically corrected che ci sta massacrando gli orfanelli oltremodo.
> 
> Nemmeno a me piace che ci sia questo trambusto intorno al Milan.
> 
> ...


Se ogni squadra storica meritasse una proprietà che stacca assegni da 300 o 30 o 3 milioni ogni estate si fa prima a tirare giù la serranda sul calcio


----------



## Igniorante (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il premio scudetto deve aver fatto saltare i piani sostenibili.
> Filtra pezzenteria.



Chi parlava di Longobarda e presidente che preferiva non vincere (in quel caso retrocedere) aveva ragione.
Unica società al mondo in cui vincere porta problemi e gli artefici delle vittorie non vengono premiati (e non parlo di soldi).


----------



## gabri65 (27 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma qualcuno ha visto il piano programmatico della nuova proprietà?
> L’ha vista all’opera per esprimere giá questi giudizi sommari?
> 
> Ha comprato il Milan cercando,o di debiti come i Glazer con lo UTD?
> ...



Sì, ok.

Aspettiamo, facciamo comprare e poi giudichiamo tra 3/5 anni, come con Elliott.



Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se ogni squadra storica meritasse una proprietà che stacca assegni da 300 o 30 o 3 milioni ogni estate si fa prima a tirare giù la serranda sul calcio



Stiamo parlando dell'AC Milan 1899. Solo pochi anni fa il club più vittorioso al mondo, non un qualsiasi Nottingham Forest o Benfica.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 104 è un numero uscito fuori casualmente oppure sospetti qualcosa nella probabile nuova proprietà ?
> 
> Ribadisco comunque il mio pensiero di qualche settimana fa : questi sono solamente dei pezzenti assoluti,altro che "aspettiamo e vediamo cosa combinano",bisogna mettere subito in chiaro determinate cose,quindi qui Maldini ha fatto benissimo a fare questa esternazione.


Anche il riferimento all'Angola e ai 42 anni era, per quanto non preciso, voluto, tra l'altro a un nostro ex giocatore, che ho amato alla follia anche quando non giocava (ancora) da noi!


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Lui si è esposto.
> Non resterà per due panini e tre pizzette.
> O tirano fuori la grana o andrà via.
> Mi sembra chiaro il messaggio: sono qui per il Milan e non per far arricchire voi.
> Ne uscirebbe benissimo



Esatto!


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Anche il riferimento all'Angola e ai 42 anni era, per quanto non preciso, voluto, tra l'altro a un nostro ex giocatore, che ho amato alla follia anche quando non giocava (ancora) da noi!


Rivaldo?


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Rivaldo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ok.
> 
> Aspettiamo, facciamo comprare e poi giudichiamo tra 3/5 anni, come con Elliott.
> 
> ...


Su Elliott infatti dopo 4 anni il giudizio é piú che positivo.
Chi innpiena era Leonardo ci avrebbe visti poco dopo campioni d’Italia con bilancio lanciato verso il pareggio con tanti giocatori giovani di valore ed in grande crescita?

chi avrebbe detto che il Milan avrebbe avuto un valore (che é una misura di quanto vali) di 1,3 miliardi ? 
Giá ai tempi dire 1 miliardo faceva ridere il 90% del forum.


----------



## Maximo (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Elliott ha deciso di non rispondere alle parole di Maldini. Per non guastare il clima e per provare a non aggravare la situazione.
> Elliott pensava di avere portato certe logiche manageriali da azienda extra calcistica, che escludono un'intervista di questo tipo.
> Ma queste logiche sembrano ancora sposarsi poco con la mentalità di Maldini.
> Ha colto di sorpresa anche l'attacco a Gazidis, con il quale sembrava che i rapporti si fossero ricomposti.
> ...


Ragazzi prima che si parli di campagna acquisti, la priorità sono i rinnovi di Maldini e Massara. È assolutamente normale che Maldini sia indispettito dall’atteggiamento di Gazidis e della proprietà.

Quindi prima rinnovi per staff tecnico e poi campagna acquisti. Questo è proprio l’ABC


----------



## gabri65 (27 Maggio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Su Elliott infatti dopo 4 anni il giudizio é piú che positivo.
> Chi innpiena era Leonardo ci avrebbe visti poco dopo campioni d’Italia con bilancio lanciato verso il pareggio con tanti giocatori giovani di valore ed in grande crescita?
> 
> chi avrebbe detto che il Milan avrebbe avuto un valore (che é una misura di quanto vali) di 1,3 miliardi ?
> Giá ai tempi dire 1 miliardo faceva ridere il 90% del forum.



Sì, amico, ok. Però, guarda, io certo non voglio avviare la solita polemica interminabile fatta di ideologie.

Dico solo che l'atmosfera non mi sembra idilliaca, e sfido a far giudicare positivamente tutta la situazione (a parte la vittoria dello scudetto.) da qualcuno. Vogliamo mettere in discussione chi tra Elliot e Maldini vuole il bene del Milan?

Dire che con Elliott va tutto bene e poi vedere ciò che sta succedendo mi sembra una contraddizione, ecco.

Non è mai esistito un solo episodio nella storia del mondo dove un dirigente ha fatto bene come Paolo (e con tutto ciò che rappresenta) e ancora non sa dove andare a battere la testa. E' semplicemente agghiacciante, poi tu difendi Elliott quanto vuoi, io difendo Paolo.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Maggio 2022)

Ha fatto bene a non rispondere pubblicamente


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2022)

Elliott non lo ma credo che a Gazidis stia fumando la testa dal nervoso in una maniera notevole..


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Elliott non lo ma credo che a Gazidis stia fumando la testa dal nervoso in una maniera notevole..


Dici?ma lui è per la pace nel mondo,il politically correct,la fluidità, il LGBTQWZ il tutto condito con quella dose di sostenibilità e biodegradabilità che non fa mai male.
Al massimo avrà detto un Perdindirindina quando ha letto le dichiarazioni di Paolo.


----------



## MagicBox (27 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me ha fatto bene, anche come tempi, per il mercato bisogna muoversi in fretta

come quando Nesta ha detto che dopo aver vinto la Champions al primo anno arrivato al Milan pensava che avrebbe fatto 10 anni in ciabatte… Invece pochi mesi dopo il Milan ha comprato Stam

il Milan è questo, non può accontentarsi di uno scudetto sporadico, è questione di cultura e Maldini lo incarna in tutto e per tutto


----------



## El picinin (27 Maggio 2022)

Maldini se non e stato contattato oggi,tra un paio di giorni da le dimissioni


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Maldini se non e stato contattato oggi,tra un paio di giorni da le dimissioni


L'ho detto poco fa,per me stanno giocando con il fuoco.


----------

